# Slingshots dogs and ferrets



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

heres a short clips on hunting off youtube, but if you look there is a good few to watch, enjoy, jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice vid, thanks for sharing


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Grand stuff; was it you and your friends?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Grand stuff; was it you and your friends?


No its the Warrener who does all the hunting dvds, i do go hunting with anyone, im a loner, best way in hunting then no one knows anything you do, i took a lad once and the next week he was up the farm with some of his mates hunting on my land, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for uploading that mate, I've never seen anything like that before - it's amazing! How do they train their dogs to do that?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Jeff


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> Thanks for uploading that mate, I've never seen anything like that before - it's amazing! How do they train their dogs to do that?


my dogs are more highly trained than them, mine dont mess the nets up, and ever dog i have bring the rabbits live to hand, no marks on them, i have even let milky does go again if its not for pest contol and just rabbits for the pot, 
i cant do any hunting videos of my own cos its just me and the dogs, and i havnt 2 pair of hands, ha ha, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Grand stuff; was it you and your friends?


No its the Warrener who does all the hunting dvds, i do go hunting with anyone, im a loner, best way in hunting then no one knows anything you do, i took a lad once and the next week he was up the farm with some of his mates hunting on my land, jeff
[/quote]

Give em an inch ey!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Thanks for uploading that mate, I've never seen anything like that before - it's amazing! How do they train their dogs to do that?


my dogs are more highly trained than them, mine dont mess the nets up, and ever dog i have bring the rabbits live to hand, no marks on them, i have even let milky does go again if its not for pest contol and just rabbits for the pot, 
i cant do any hunting videos of my own cos its just me and the dogs, and i havnt 2 pair of hands, ha ha, jeff
[/quote]

How do you train the dogs to fetch em back alive ? never knew you could do that.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Thanks for uploading that mate, I've never seen anything like that before - it's amazing! How do they train their dogs to do that?


my dogs are more highly trained than them, mine dont mess the nets up, and ever dog i have bring the rabbits live to hand, no marks on them, i have even let milky does go again if its not for pest contol and just rabbits for the pot, 
i cant do any hunting videos of my own cos its just me and the dogs, and i havnt 2 pair of hands, ha ha, jeff
[/quote]

How do you train the dogs to fetch em back alive ? never knew you could do that.
[/quote]

start them young with a rabbit skin with rags stufffed in it and throw it and get your pup to bring it back, a lot of well bred dogs will do this without much problem, here is my big lurcher bringing back live to hand, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

so they come back pristine. thats much better than in bits ! cheers jeff. i really only thought the gun dogs brought em back gently.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool stuff your dogs do! I'm surprise them rabbits don't bite your hands while you have them in hand or try to bite the dogs. Or do they?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That's amazing that you can train to bring them back unharmed!







I'd love to go hunting with my Jack Russell - I'm sure he'd love it too, it's what they're meant to do after all, not sit around looking cute all day!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> That's amazing that you can train to bring them back unharmed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack russels love ratting thats were they take some beating, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> That's amazing that you can train to bring them back unharmed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack russels love ratting thats were they take some beating, jeff
[/quote]

Nothing like a good ratter.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

A fun video to see. Looks like it was a bit of a training excersise for some of the younger dogs.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice video saved it in my favourites the dogs were busy and so were the catty's.


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

thaks for posting that jeff i dont have to get it now ha. the best video the warrener did was calls & calling warrener style but its on video not dvd


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Love the video Jeff, thanks for the link! The title grabbed my attention straight away! Looks like they had a really fab day, I bet the rabbits tasted so nice after all that work!

Its funny that you posted this actually as my English bull is just over 2 and his prey drive has really come on well! I trained him on a ball, to get his fetches and sprints... out of no where he has gained a real interest in rabbits, He has a good chase every time we are out and goes full tilt with ones in the field, he is a little more hesitant when the rabbits are around cover but still mixes it in the thorn bushes if he has a scent! Im just waiting for the day when he gets his own and we can share the meal.... I really don't know if he is fast enough being a bully lol but it's fun none the less. Im half tempted to get a spotlight and see how he is on the beam...

I love your idea about stuffing a skin with rags, will do that when the earth provides me with a suitable and baggable target!


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

chrisman i have got a staffordshire bull terrier called ( chico ) he is tall and very muscely, and ive allways took him out mooching with me he is a pet really for the little one a cracking dog, hes caught rabbits,woodies and he loves squirells he hunts up and marks he loves it because at the end of the day they have got terrier in them it must be instinctive


----------

